# Kruuse Prize Pack YouTube Giveaway



## Petguide.com

​


> What's better than wasting time at working watching cute videos of pets? How about watching cute videos of pets and winning a prize pack from Kruuse?
> 
> To enter, all you need to do is subscribe to PetGuide's YouTube Channel or leave a comment on our contest video. It's your chance to win an uber-cool Kruuse Prize Pack for your dog, including a Kruuse Buster Activity, a Kruuse Buster Bed, and Kruuse Classic Winter Jacket. (Approximate Retail Value: $200)
> 
> Our Kruuse Prize Pack YouTube Giveaway runs from April 24, 2017 to May 7, 2017, 11:59PM EST. Winner will be notified via YouTube Message or a follow-up comment on their original Youtube Comment. Contest open to US and Canada only.
> 
> Watch the contest video here to comment - and don't forget to subscribe!


Read more about the Kruuse Prize Pack YouTube Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------

